# Do you buy toilet paper in bulk?



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm just wondering where is the best place to buy TP in bulk? I am so tired of buying it here and there at the grocery store or box store.....it seems like I'm buying it all the time! I don't like the fluffy stuff or the super thin stuff like Scotts but other than that I'm game to try. I have ordered the 80 roll cases from Amazon but I'm sure there are better places to get it. 

Does anyone have any recommendations of where to get it in bulk to get it at bargain prices? Thanks!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

We buy 40 some roll packs from Sams Club. There brand name paper and it's decent 2 ply.


----------



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

Caribou - Sadly, I don't have a Costco anywhere near me, dang it.

bacpacker - How much does that run at Sams? i can occasionally get to a Sams, but even one of those is 2 hours away.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

We get the Kirkland brand from Costco. Here it is $15.98 a pack. We haven't bought TP in a few years and still have 8 of these packs left.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

I keep 2x24packs of quilted northern stored and an open one in the bath under the sink at all times,don't care what it costs my rear likes it


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We buy the largest packs at walmart. I have 3 large storage totes at this house that we keep full. We squish them flat to get as many as possible in the totes. We also have 3 of the metal 30gallon trash cans full of tp up at our mountain place. I've never counted but I think we have about 150 rolls here. No idea what's up the hill. I've only had one person ask why we buy the big packs and I just said we have 4 females in the house and I'm not running out in the middle of the night to pick up a small pack.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

terri9630 said:


> We buy the largest packs at walmart. I have 3 large storage totes at this house that we keep full. We squish them flat to get as many as possible in the totes. We also have 3 of the metal 30gallon trash cans full of tp up at our mountain place. I've never counted but I think we have about 150 rolls here. No idea what's up the hill. I've only had one person ask why we buy the big packs and I just said we have 4 females in the house and I'm not running out in the middle of the night to pick up a small pack.


Yup life is way too short to worry about running out of TP :rofl:


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

We buy ours in bulk at Sam's Club.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Toilet papar is not a luxury imo. I buy from costco. Kirkland brand. And I buy a lot of it. Sorry there is no Costco close to you. Sams may be a good choice but I havent shopped there in years so I dont know prices or brands.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

angie_nrs said:


> Caribou - Sadly, I don't have a Costco anywhere near me, dang it.
> 
> bacpacker - How much does that run at Sams? i can occasionally get to a Sams, but even one of those is 2 hours away.


Last time we went 18 to 19 dollars a pack. When we started buying it there we payed 14 per pack.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a wife, 4 daughters (at home) and 2 sons. We go through a LOT of toilet paper. We do not however buy from a specific place every month. My wife shops the coupons, sales, etc. One month she might buy local, the next month from Amazon and the following month from another online retailer. She claims that the best deals on TP changes so regularly that she has to be flexible.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> We do not however buy from a specific place every month. My wife shops the coupons, sales, etc.


Same here. 
I don't buy bulk packs unless they are cost-effective.

I use coupons when they work, but otherwise it's often cheaper to just buy the cheap stuff. It all works the same to me, no preference of brands.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We buy the cheapest 2 ply that wasn't made for "John Wayne". We have a good friend who has to use the Charmin extra sensitive because of an allergy so I keep a small pack of that on hand. That stuff is expensive so he's out of luck if TSHTF.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

of course, doesn't everyone? 

https://www.priceuswholesale.com/30...MIrrLNi8O21gIVSLbACh39JgAHEAYYASABEgLprvD_BwE

I never want to run out of toilet paper or ammo..I buy both in bulk.


----------



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

rhrobert said:


> of course, doesn't everyone?
> 
> https://www.priceuswholesale.com/30...MIrrLNi8O21gIVSLbACh39JgAHEAYYASABEgLprvD_BwE
> 
> I never want to run out of toilet paper or ammo..I buy both in bulk.


Wow - now that's some TP! Although this doesn't look like a very good deal. I can get 96 rolls, 2 ply (500 sheets per roll) of TP for $38 with free shipping. I would be interested if anyone found a deal better than that?

I do use coupons, BOGO deals, etc. but it would be nice to just order in bulk and not have to bother with the "deals" anymore.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

FYI Costco offers shipping when you order through their website.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Dollar General..Angel Soft.
Not the best, but better than most.
I started buying years ago when you got 24 pack double roll for $9.
I haven't seen a 24 pack double roll in many moons @ DG.
I had 6 years of tissue and am down to 3 years now in the attic.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We also buy the bulk toilet paper at Sam's Club. This is not a bad product at all. It's a lot softer than one would think of bulk TP; however, the best benefit for us is it's safe for septic systems.

I tried to insert the link; however the link has a "colon p" which the emoticon people think should be a smiley face. inkfight:

Anyway, go to the Sam's Club website and it's the POM Bath Tissue, 2 Ply (473 sheets, 45 rolls)


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I keep One Shelf of a Storage Rack full of TP, not a HUGE amount, but on the other Hand you can't Eat or Drink TP. I would rather store Food and Water, and figure something else out if I run out of TP.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

camo2460 said:


> I keep One Shelf of a Storage Rack full of TP, not a HUGE amount, but on the other Hand you can't Eat or Drink TP. I would rather store Food and Water, and figure something else out if I run out of TP.


I just added an extra shelf and stocked up on more of both.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

well we store about 1000 rolls of TP and continue to grow that amount. It is a huge undertaking to store bulk TP if you think in terms of years. My wife has a bladder condition that she frequently goes so we use a LOT! I would rather have it than not so we keep a good supply on hand just in case!
as for we buy it, usually at costco, however they used to sell it in packs 3 high and 2 wide now it is sold in packs 2 x 2 and the cost has decreased very little but the quantity cut by 1/3. So we only buy it there when it is in the coupon book thingy from costco.


----------



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

Country Living said:


> We also buy the bulk toilet paper at Sam's Club. This is not a bad product at all. It's a lot softer than one would think of bulk TP; however, the best benefit for us is it's safe for septic systems


 Isn't ALL TP safe for septic systems?


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Not in the U.S but this might be helpful to others in Australia  .

We live in a country area so no Costco, Sam's or any really other discount places to buy from  . We buy ours from Aldi in a 24 x 190 sheet rolls for $8 or look for specials in Woolworths, Coles or IGA that we have here online or with advertising brochures that get sent out.

We stock currently around 9 months worth of TP but will look to up it. Space wise it can be challenging in a 100 sq metre workers cottage but we have made plans to turn part of our dressing room bedroom into another food and other household needs storage area.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

angie_nrs said:


> Isn't ALL TP safe for septic systems?


Kind of..... you want toilet paper that breaks down quickly in the septic system. You'll hear time and time again products such as Charmin are bad for septic systems because they take so long to break down and, as a result, clog the system.

Here's what you do. You can find this information all over the internet.


Place a few sheets of your favorite brand of toilet paper into a clear glass.
Next get your stopwatch out and be ready to start it.
Then fill each glass up with water and start the timer.
Agitate the water in the glass just a bit (which kind of mimics the flushing process) and see how long it takes the paper to dissolve in the water. Also, how much space the remaining toilet paper takes up in the glass after you have given it plenty of time to dissolve and you have poured the water from the glass.

The sheet should start dissolving in just seconds and be in pieces in about 30 seconds. I'm doing this from memory so I may be off on the timing just a bit.

If your favorite brand doesn't dissolve in the water and you pour the water out and the paper is still mostly intact and quite bulky, you probably shouldn't use that toilet paper in your septic tank or you could find yourself having to call the pumping company more often than you would like.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Folks, are you aware of these? They are toilet paper tablets. They will not take up a lot of room. Check out Amazon for other similar products. I think these are the way to go. I have 2 boxes put away for emergencies. Each box contains 500 tablets; just add a little water.

https://www.amazon.com/Disposable-C...506197563&sr=8-4&keywords=toilet+paper+tablet


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Brilliant idea thanks Idaholady  .


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Idaholady said:


> Folks, are you aware of these? They are toilet paper tablets. They will not take up a lot of room. Check out Amazon for other similar products. I think these are the way to go. I have 2 boxes put away for emergencies. Each box contains 500 tablets; just add a little water.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Disposable-C...506197563&sr=8-4&keywords=toilet+paper+tablet


One pack of 30 rolls will provide more wipes than those things.

I do keep some of the compressed washcloths in each BOB. Not for wiping my bum. That's what leaves are for.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

hubby and i don't travel much so i buy when it is on sale around here. however when he goes to the heart doctor next month there is a sam's club there,so i'll go in and see what they have for us. there is also a big lots and k-mart. and for him harbor freight


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

angie_nrs said:


> Isn't ALL TP safe for septic systems?


Just to add to what countryliving said. Your one ply tp is the best to use for a septic system. The thicker stuff is for city sewer unless your home septic system has a grinder. The thick tp can not only clog up your home septic it can also clog up the pipes going to it. That said really really big house's with really big septic systems don't have as much as a problem with the thicker stuff. More water to flush pipes and bigger tank. As a rule of thumb the thinner the tp the better for a septic.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

angie_nrs said:


> Isn't ALL TP safe for septic systems?


When we had our camping trailer we used to use the 2ply tp and we had all sort of clogging problems. We switched to 1ply and our problems went away. Yes you use twice as much but a whole lot less problems.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

There are 2 ply papers made for rv tanks. I they break down but I've never seen them for sale in bulk packages.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't have TP problems with the RV tank as long as I make sure the tank is FULL of liquid before dumping, so the water pressure will flush it all out.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

the paper in commercial porta potties is a lot better quality than it used to be, it has to be cheaper than the stuff in grocery stores, and be more storage space efficient.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

went to take inventory in our shed and realized we had let our tp get very low. time to stock that back up fast.


----------

